# First Bird and First Reap 400 yards!



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

Last year on opening day, we were hit with the lows and highs of hunting all in one day. After being the first one to the spot, I am a waterfowl hunter, so that means something to me, but apparently doesn't mean anything to others, we had hunters swing in and cut in behind us a shoot birds on their way to our field. THEN the guy parked out in front of us TWICE and sat there forever, getting out of his truck, walking around, talking on the phone, you name it. We had decoys out and orange up, so I KNOW he saw us. It just blew my mind how someone could have such little respect. Anyway, we got fed up and moved to a different property and immediately spotted some birds. After calling to them for an hour, we decided to put a reap on them from 400 yards away. We had to have crawled 250 yards, and when we came over the hill, the birds closed the rest of the distance in a hurry! What a hunt! I am curious have you ever had other hunters treat you like that? Hope you enjoy the video!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Ive been hunting them for years and have had things like this happen on public land a few times. Nature of the beast. Been set up and have had guys walking fire lanes and calling at sunrise. Or just walking through the woods period. Had them move in on a bird I’ve been working. It’s usually the weekend warriors, seasoned guys are usually pretty good about it.


----------

